# Ohio Oinktoberfest?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Four teams signed up from Ohio so far for Oinktoberfest. You Ohio boys better get on the stick and sigh up.  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

Make that 5 Ohio teams.  Thanks for the heads up Chris. I hadn't realized that the 2006 applications were on line yet!  

See you and the Western New York crowd there!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Chris, why don't you and Val make plans and hang with us this year.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey Chris, why don't you and Val make plans and hang with us this year.


Sounds like a plan, we plan on entering this year, I'm hoping that George will put every one from the board in one row.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like you are talking about oinktoberfest...that's a given.  I'm talking about Nelsonville.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 7, 2006)

yes...go for it...prepare for crappy weather and pray for good weather.  There will be at least 2 teams competing from this board.  You'll have friends there.  C'mon down.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Would Nelsonville be a good competition for my first time competing?  I am thinking of giving it a try.  I would like to get to meet some of you there, if anyone is going form this site?



Chuck,

I would recommend observing a competition before you compete in one.  Even better yet take a certified judges class that are held at many of the competitions and judge a contest.  That way you'll know what the judges are looking for and you'll get to taste the competition's bbq.

Bubba, Woodman, and I went down to Nelsonville 2 years ago and just hung out with the teams asked a lot of questions, learned a lot.  Last year was our first year of competiting.  We learned a lot and improved a lot.  Like Bubba said you'll have friends there.  I'm not sure what part of Ohio you're from but there are several competitions within a 4-5 hour drive of us.  Cabela's in Dundee, MI is next month (July7-8), Ribberfest in Madison Indiana in August, Oinktoberfest in Clarence NY in September and Nelsonville in October.  Like Bubba said it most likely will be cold in wet in Nelsonville. Dress warm.  If you want to see what competition BBQ is like before making a commitment you are more than welcome to work with my team which is just myself and my son at this point.  It's a little hectic in the beginning and in the end.  In between there's plenty of time to meet and mingle with the rest of teams.  I'm sure you'ld have a great time!


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 8, 2006)

I am planning on visiting those of you who will be competing at Nelsonville this year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2006)

Look forward to meeting you Smokin U!


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 8, 2006)

Can't wait to meet you.  Are you bringing Rempe with you?

I recently moved to Columbus from Twinsburg.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2006)

As previously stated...I'm not allowed off the front lawn...accordingly to Bubba!! :-(


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 9, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Can't wait to meet you.  Are you bringing Rempe with you?
> 
> I recently moved to Columbus from Twinsburg.



Well Smokin U. We were practically neighbors.  I live about 1/4 mile from the Twinsburg border!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Kloset,  are you competing in any or the ones you listed above?  I would be intereseted in helping you out.  I work real cheap, you know throw the dog a few scraps once in a whlie and Im good... :grin:
> 
> Let me know, I was thinking of trying to make it up to Cabelas anyways, if I didnt have a catering gig.  I would be honored to help you out if I could.  Im a good dish washer too!!



Chuck, I'll be cooking at Cabela's, in Dundee, MI, at Oinktoberfest in September, and at Nelsonville in October.  I can use all the help I can get! :grin:   What part of Ohio did you say you were from?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2006)

Just got my Oinktoberfest confirmation in the mail today.  See you in September! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

I got mine to. I can't wait.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 16, 2006)

Got mine....
I think I _can_ wait 'till the end of september tho,   
 it's not even summer yet!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Still haven't sent mine in!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

OK Pigs, just talked to George and mailed my check. He has 10 teams so far. Uncle Bubba, bring your half ($100) to Cabelas next week. Woodman


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm think I'm going to wait and see how Cabella's goes before handing you money .  This way I can be a free agent and leave my options open if you blow at Cabellas.  Seriously though, I'll bring it.  Glad to see you're on top of it.  Now get Nelsonville in...but not before Cabella's.  I'm assuming half means it's just us two and not the porch prisoner.  Looking forward to a good time next week.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't worry, I ain't gonna throw you off the team! Don't forget......PRIME RIB FRIDAY! I ordered a 5 lb one. Be here by 8:00 am. Woody


----------

